# 69 Water neck/fuel line questions



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Well,

I started to fix this issue tonight on my 69 GTO but as you can see something is not right.

What it looked like before I took it apart.



And when I tried to install the proper water neck and hose(from Ames)...



Do I have the proper water neck or is the hard fuel line incorrect?

Thanks in advance, Dan


----------



## margozzi (Nov 29, 2013)

*I think you have the wrong fuel line.*

I think your fuel line might be wrong. I have a 68 and am assuming the 69 is the same or very close. My fuel line doesn't run over the top of the water neck. I bought the fuel lines from Ames 20 or 30 years ago. My water neck is original.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Margozzi! I appreciate the picture.

I ordered a new line from Right Stuff Detailing - did some reading and talking to the manufacturer about it so I took a flier and ordered the part. Supposed to be here tomorrow, Thursday at the latest.

Thanks again!


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuel line arrived today, it looks huge when not installed. 

I'll start that tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There are two different fuelpump to Qjet lines for '69's. one routes on one side of the water outlet. One routes on the other. Used to have an acct with Benko, his company faithfully reproduced all the tripowr lines and each version of the Qjet lines and most catelogue venders bought from him. He also tagged the Q jet fuel line with a printed paper tag, so when stocking them, as resalers we would not get them mixed up.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Pinion head said:


> There are two different fuelpump to Qjet lines for '69's. one routes on one side of the water outlet. One routes on the other. Used to have an acct with Benko, his company faithfully reproduced all the tripowr lines and each version of the Qjet lines and most catelogue venders bought from him. He also tagged the Q jet fuel line with a printed paper tag, so when stocking them, as resalers we would not get them mixed up.


I found that out as well, my local big box parts store has a guy who knows his stuff (has a 69 Chevelle SS). He told me one was for Canadian built cars and the other for US built models - I'm not so sure that is right but he hasn't been wrong since I met him a few years ago, he's helped me a ton which is not the norm at those stores these days.

I bought, and could only find, the one going to the right of water-neck. That is also why I called that manufacturer and talked to their technical support master before ordering. I told him what Summit Racing said fit my application but it was wrong. He gave me the proper part number, which Summit carries but didn't show as fitting my car.

Restoring old cars/trucks has taught me a lot with the most useful lesson being triple check then check again. Also, it has taught me how not to be surprised when something doesn't fit or go correctly. I asked a guy who restored his GTO to 100 percent factory condition; what was one piece of advice he could give me... he said be prepared to spend double in freight for parts because you will send back most of what you order until you get the right ones you need.

Dad always said working on cars teaches you patience - true!! :smile2:


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

In any account Margozzi and Piniohead were right on. I got it fixed last night.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/index36.html#post696585

I did end up using the Right Stuff Detailing part.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Wendt69 (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe I'm late on this but I have an early 69' gto and had to buy 3 different styles until I got it right?!?


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Better late than never. Stuff like this will help someone down the road, literally and figuratively.


----------

